# Bamboo One a good choice?



## gdebojyoti (Jun 3, 2012)

*Wacom Bamboo One a good choice?*

I need a pen tablet (preferably Wacom's) for 3D modeling (Maya/ZBrush) and painting in Photoshop (creating background scenes and drawing fantasy characters).
I am currently a college student and cannot spend much.

Do you think the Wacom Bamboo One Medium will be a good choice for me?

Its specs are -
Model: CTE-660
Pen active area: 216mm x 135mm
Touch active: NO
Pressure: 1024
Tablet resolution: 2540
Express keys: NO
Weight: 560g
Price: Rs3525

Is there anyone here who has used the Bamboo One tablet? How was the experience?


Some reference links -

Bamboo One | Wacom | Wacom India

Wacom CTE-660 Bamboo One Medium Pen Tablet CTE660 +Bill | eBay

Compare Bamboo Tablets | Wacom | Wacom India


----------



## gdebojyoti (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello guys, please advise.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 11, 2012)

what is it? which company? never heard of it.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Jun 12, 2012)

RON28 said:


> what is it? which company? never heard of it.



You haven't heard of Wacom pen tablets?


----------

